# Sticky  New Forum Section for Train Shows & Events



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys --

Here's a new forum section to add news of upcoming train shows and related events in your neck of the woods.

If you know of something fun, create a new Thread, off details, dates, directions, etc.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys,

If you have news of a train-related event, please post it via a new thread in this forum section, here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50

... but do NOT post it in this Sticky announcement thread itself. This thread simply introduces the new forum section.

Thank you,

TJ


----------

